# Bfp or shadow?



## nnaime

This test was done on a whim right in the afternoon with a dollar store cheapie... 

Could this be true? Or does it look shadowy?
Otw to get some fr!


----------



## JessaBear36

That's positive and defiantly not a shadow. Frer should look good. 
Good luck on next test.


----------



## FTale

Agree, bfp. That is a good line on a cheapie. Congrats!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I see that line!! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## nnaime

Frer 4 hours later!!! After after almost 3 years of TTC [-o&lt;
Thanks so much girls!
:cloud9:


----------



## LadyLovenox

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! ❤️


----------



## kittiecat

Congratulations! <3


----------



## Classic Girl

Congrats!!


----------



## Lozb

congratulations, happy healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## Prinny

Congratulations X


----------



## Azasha

Congrats!!! That's a :bfp: there!!
:dust:


----------

